# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Раздел Кинофильмы

## А.Мельников

Я тут прикинул список фильмов авиационной тематики. Что ещё можно добавить?

[Звездочкой '*' отмечены фильмы, уже занесенные в справочник]

713-й просит посадку *
Аэропорт со служебного входа *
Балтийское небо *
Барьер неизвестности *
Беспокойное хозяйство *
Большие крылья *
Бравые парни *
В бой идут одни "старики" *
В небе "ночные ведьмы" *
Валерий Чкалов *
Воздушный извозчик *
Голубая стрела *
Грубая посадка *
Два капитана (1955) *
Два капитана (1976) *
Дни лётные *
За облаками - небо *
Запасной аэродром *
Зеркальные войны *
И ты увидишь небо *
Иду на грозу *
Им покоряется небо *
Истребители *
Красная палатка *
Лётчики *
Меня ждут на Земле *
Места тут тихие *
Мимино *
Небесный тихоход *
Небо Москвы *
Небо со мной *
Нежность к ревущему зверю *
Неподсуден *
Нормандия-Неман *
Облака *
Особо важное задание *
Остров Волчий *
Отклонение - ноль *
Охота на единорога *
Повесть о настоящем человеке *
Последний дюйм *
Потому что люблю *
Похищение Савойи *
Поэма о крыльях *
Разбег *
Размах крыльев *
Разрешите взлёт! *
Самолёт *
Семеро смелых *
Случай в квадрате 36-80 *
Старшина *
Талант *
Торпедоносцы *
Тревожный вылет *
Три процента риска *
Хроника пикирующего бомбардировщика *
Чёрная акула *
Чистое небо *
Шла собака по роялю *
Экипаж *
Эскадрилья №5 *

----------


## Д.Срибный

А что, "шла собака по роялю" тоже авиационной тематики?  :shock:

----------


## AC

"Бравые парни"
Одесская киностудия / DVD Land
http://www.ozon.ru/?from=yandex_mark...ail&id=2386223

----------


## игорь

уважаемый Александр
подборка очень неплоха
но это только отечественные фильмы

----------


## AC

> подборка очень неплоха
> но это только отечественные фильмы


Боюсь, что с НЕотечественными она разрастется до энциклопедии мирового кинематографа  :D

----------


## А.Мельников

> А что, "шла собака по роялю" тоже авиационной тематики?  :shock:


Там главный герой - вертолётчик, на Ка-26 летает.

----------


## А.Мельников

> "Бравые парни"
> Одесская киностудия / DVD Land
> http://www.ozon.ru/?from=yandex_mark...ail&id=2386223


Добавил.
Ещё наверно можно "Беспокойное хозяйство".

----------


## timsz

> Сообщение от AC
> 
> "Бравые парни"
> Одесская киностудия / DVD Land
> http://www.ozon.ru/?from=yandex_mark...ail&id=2386223
> 
> 
> Добавил.
> Ещё наверно можно "Беспокойное хозяйство".


И "Зеркальные войны" :)

В "Освобождении", если не ошибаюсь, тоже есть небольшая сюжетная линия.

----------


## An-Z

"Голубая стрела" про секретный воздушный баллон на МиГ-17.
"Семеро смелых" кажись..там какой то раритетный аэроплан летает..
"Эскадрилья №5" Хит 30-х на тему "Если завтра война.."

----------


## А.Мельников

"Голубая стрела" в энциклопедии уже есть.

А в "Освобождении" что про лётчиков было? Там вроде первые три серии по Бондареву "Батальоны просят огня", а дальше штурм Берлина пошёл. Танкисты и пехотинцы есть, а лётчков что-то не помню.

----------


## А.Мельников

> "Семеро смелых" кажись..там какой то раритетный аэроплан летает..


Было такое. У Шаврова надо посмотреть, там он должен быть.

----------


## timsz

> А в "Освобождении" что про лётчиков было? Там вроде первые три серии по Бондареву "Батальоны просят огня", а дальше штурм Берлина пошёл. Танкисты и пехотинцы есть, а лётчков что-то не помню.


Вспоминается сюжет, как наш летчик пытался вывезти подбитого французского, если не путаю ни с чем.

В первой серии ("Огненная дуга") показывалось взаимодейстие всех родов войск. И самолеты тоже поучаствовали.

Но не очень уверен, что не путаю.

----------


## игорь

не забудьте крутой фильм из Иванова-
Личный номер

----------


## Анатолий

Иду на грозу
Неподсуден

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Вспоминается сюжет, как наш летчик пытался вывезти подбитого французского, если не путаю ни с чем.
> 
> В первой серии ("Огненная дуга") показывалось взаимодейстие всех родов войск. И самолеты тоже поучаствовали.
> 
> Но не очень уверен, что не путаю.


Угу. Серия называется "Направление главного удара". Наш летчик пытается вывезти сбитого француза на Як-18 и их обоих сбивает ЗСУ-23-4...

Ребята, если мы будем вносить в базу каждый фильм, где мелькает авиатехника, то предлагаю "Большую перемену" - там Ту-104 садится с тормозными парашютами! А еще в "Джентельменах удачи" Ил-18 мелькает! А еще.... а еще... 

Может все же ограничимся фильмами чисто авиационной тематики? :-)

----------


## Д.Срибный

А кстати, что за фильм был про конструктора авиадвигателей? Вроде Бережков была его фамилия...
По-моему многосерийный телефильм был в 70-80 годах?

----------


## timsz

> А кстати, что за фильм был про конструктора авиадвигателей? Вроде Бережков была его фамилия...
> По-моему многосерийный телефильм был в 70-80 годах?


Точно. "Талант".

http://mediateka.km.ru/cinema_2001/E...c_segida_f7347

Кстати, а кто там прототипом был?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Точно. "Талант".
> 
> http://mediateka.km.ru/cinema_2001/E...c_segida_f7347
> 
> Кстати, а кто там прототипом был?


О! Спасибо!
Надо книжку почитать :-)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Кстати, а кто там прототипом был?


Вот, нашел :-(
http://magazines.russ.ru/voplit/2001/3/bek-pr.html




> Несколько слов о другом произведении Бека — я имею в виду роман «Жизнь Бережкова» (или «Талант»). Он был закончен в 48-м году, но опубликован только через семь лет, в 1956-м. Герой романа, человек чрезвычайно влиятельный в то время, посчитал, видимо, что Бек недостаточно его прославил, и роман не пропускал 7. И понадобилось семь лет, понадобилось исчезновение с политической сцены влиятельных друзей этого героя, чтобы роман увидел свет. Так давались Беку его книги!
> 
> ...
> 
> Прототип этого Бережкова17, человек очень интересный и по-своему замечательный, обрушился на редакцию. У него тогда уже имелось тайное лауреатство по военному делу. Он говорил, что, если вы это напечатаете, я переломаю ноги Беку. И вас разгоню! Причем он беседовал на равных с теми, до которых и добраться было нельзя. И в этой обстановке я удивился поведению Бека. Мы его позвали, и он сразу напустил на себя свою пятилетнюю наивность. Он говорит: он не может мне ноги сломать! Я говорю: давайте думать, ведь речь идет о серьезных вещах. Бек говорит: решайте сами. Я ни о чем не беспокоюсь. Я написал, а вы печатайте. И обо мне не беспокойтесь... Сначала это казалось наивностью. А потом оказалось, что это — отвага, смелость. Да, это отвага большого таланта: печатайте, отвечаю я! Он-то отвечает, а печатать нельзя. Пошли заседать: одно заседание, другое. Первое заседание было такое: давайте сделаем так, чтобы этот человек не был ни капли похож на Микулина. А Александр Альфредович говорит: «А он и так не похож». Симонов говорит: давайте внешний знак дадим. И Бек отвечает: он хотел мне ноги сломать, давайте и я ему сломаю ногу. И в конечном варианте герой стал хромой. Можно печатать? Микулин опять: нет, там вся моя жизнь. Бек так мог своей «наивностью» заставить открыться человека, что тот открывал ему все тайное тайных. Где-то Бек и Микулин лежали в больнице, и он вытянул из Микулина вещи, которые тот никогда никому не рассказывал. И Микулину не понравилось, что он слишком похож. Как какая-нибудь красотка, глядя на свою фотографию, говорит: «Я лучше».
> А дальше так: дальше нужно решать, как же этот роман выпускать. И Симонов говорит: «А вы напишите еще одну главу. Напишите, как герой встречается с Микулиным и Микулин учит его, как надо работать». Бек написал. И напечатали роман. Но все равно скандал был. Накалена была обстановка до предела и в редакции, и в ЦК.
> 
> ...
> 
> 7 Имеется в виду авиаконструктор, академик, генерал А. А. М и-к у л и н (1896—1975) — один из прототипов Бережкова, полностью по прочтении рукописи отождествивший себя с центральным героем «Таланта», — вечная трагикомическая коллизия в творческой истории документально-художественных книг А. Бека! — и обрушивший на писателя ряд жалоб, доносов, «сигналов». Вето на публикацию «Жизнь Бережкова» накладывал сам Л. Берия.

----------


## timsz

А в каком фильме Су-15 на аэродроме промелькнули? "Нежность к ревущему зверю"?

----------


## игорь

продолжение саги о десантниках-
Ответный удар(ИМХО)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Так вроде энциклопедия не ВДВшная :-)

Граждане! Давайте фильмы *только* авиационной тематики!
Я так думаю. :-)

----------


## А.Мельников

> Иду на грозу
> Неподсуден


"Неподсуден" уже есть. А "Иду на грозу" даже два фильма было. И кто-то из артистов и там, и там снялся.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Предлагаю:

*А. Четко классифицировать фильмы.*
1. Фильмы, где авиация является основной темой (Например Валерий Чкалов).
2. Фильмы, где авиация является побочной темой (например Мимино). 
3. Фильмы, где авиация участвует эпизодически (Например "Следы на снегу" - там Бостон летает! http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=6 )

*Б. Давайте определимся, фильмы какой категории мы заносим в энциклопедию?*

----------


## игорь

а почему не включить в энциклопедию все три подраздела??
ведь задача не вычленить чисто авиационные фильмы(тем более что чисто авиафильмов не бывает-есть какая-то художественная линия все равно)
а увидеть наибольшее количество авиатехники
которая попала в кадр
ведь скоро ее нигде больше не увидишь
по-моему так

----------


## Д.Срибный

Тоже вариант. Сделать основную категорию "Кинофильмы" и три подкатегории, упомянутые выше...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Еще один фильм:

Места тут тихие, художественный фильм, 1967 год., 96 мин.("Мосфильм")

Режиссер(ы): Георгий Щукин
Актер(ы): Сергей Никоненко, Михаил Глузский, Николай Гриценко
Сценарий: Григорий Свирский, Георгий Щукин

О фильме:
О советских летчиках полярной авиации, уничтоживших плавбазы немецких подлодок в годы второй мировой войны. Бежавший из плена штурман Братнов, вернувшись к своим, был разжалован. Пройдет немного времени и приказом командующего ему вновь будет доверено летать штурманом...

----------


## А.Мельников

> Сообщение от An-Z
> 
> "Семеро смелых" кажись..там какой то раритетный аэроплан летает..
> 
> 
> Было такое. У Шаврова надо посмотреть, там он должен быть.


ЛК-1 (он же НИАИ-1, Фанера-2).

----------


## А.Мельников

> Еще один фильм:
> 
> Места тут тихие...


Так сразу бы туда и писал.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Саша, что успеваю, то пишу :-)

----------


## игорь

> Сообщение от А.Мельников
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от An-Z
> 
> ...


http://www.airwar.ru/enc/cw1/fanera.html

----------


## timsz

А "Зеркальные войны" почему не включили?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А "Зеркальные войны" почему не включили?


Забыли :-)

----------


## А.Мельников

> 1. Фильмы, где авиация является основной темой (Например Валерий Чкалов).
> 2. Фильмы, где авиация является побочной темой (например Мимино). 
> 3. Фильмы, где авиация участвует эпизодически (Например "Следы на снегу" - там Бостон летает! http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=6 )


Как эти категории назовём (чтобы коротко)?

К первой категории отнесём:
Валерий Чкалов
За облаками - небо
Им покоряется небо
Нежность к ревущему зверю
Поэма о крыльях

Что ещё?

----------


## timsz

> Что ещё?


В бой идут одни старики
Черная акула
Истребители
Особо важное задание
Торпедоносцы
Хроника пикирующего бомбардировщика
Зеркальные войны (не смотрел, но так кажется)
Небесный тихоход

Сказать, что это "Фильмы, где авиация является побочной темой" язык не поворачивается.  :)

С "Экипажем" непонятно. Вторая серия явно первая категория, а первая - вторая.

----------


## А.В.Егоров

"Охота на единарога"
самолёт Ла-11.
И ещё фильм , в название которого присутствует слово "барьер".  
Сюжет:испытание подвесного ракетного самолёта,наподобия
американских "Х".Может кто-то вспомнит полное название.

----------


## А.Мельников

> Еще один фильм:
> Места тут тихие, художественный фильм, 1967 год., 96 мин.("Мосфильм")


Готово.

----------


## А.Мельников

> "Охота на единарога"
> самолёт Ла-11.


Добавил.




> И ещё фильм , в название которого присутствует слово "барьер".  
> Сюжет:испытание подвесного ракетного самолёта,наподобия
> американских "Х".Может кто-то вспомнит полное название.


А "Им покоряется небо" не он?

----------


## А.Мельников

> 3. Фильмы, где авиация участвует эпизодически (Например "Следы на снегу" - там Бостон летает! http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=6 )


Такие может просто списком дать? Оформить в виде таблицы. Их ведь много наберётся: "Необыкновенные приключения итальянцев в России", "Афоня", "Брильянтовая рука", "Карьера Димы Горина", "Дама с попугаем", "Прыжок на заре", "Ответный ход", "Взбесившийся автобус", "9 рота"...
"Личный номер" и "Освобождение" тоже сюда пойдут.

----------


## А.Мельников

"Нейтральные воды" будем добавлять? Там ПКР "Ленинград" снимался.

----------


## игорь

1. Фильмы по третей категории давать списком(с конкретным указанием
АТ) к примеру в Карьере Димы Горина есть сцена с вертолетом Як которого ИМХО более нигде нет
2.Есть у меня маленький фильм производства Музея ВТА( Иваново)
о Ил-76 который доблестно ломает ген. Ахлюстин при съемках Личного номера
и чего с ним потом гады коммерсанты делают
(А.Мельникову)

----------


## timsz

> А "Им покоряется небо" не он?


Наверное, "Барьер неизвестности" http://www.kinoexpert.ru/index.asp?comm=4&num=4340#1. "Циклон" вспоминается.

Автор сценария М. Арлазоров, кстати. :)

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Да,я сообщал об этом к/ф. Очень жалко,что его нельзя купить (DVD,
VHS).

----------


## А.Мельников

> 2.Есть у меня маленький фильм производства Музея ВТА( Иваново) о Ил-76 который доблестно ломает ген. Ахлюстин при съемках Личного номера и чего с ним потом гады коммерсанты делают
> (А.Мельникову)


Я сам самолёт видел два года назад.

----------


## игорь

> Сообщение от игорь
> 
> 2.Есть у меня маленький фильм производства Музея ВТА( Иваново) о Ил-76 который доблестно ломает ген. Ахлюстин при съемках Личного номера и чего с ним потом гады коммерсанты делают
> (А.Мельникову)
> 
> 
> Я сам самолёт видел два года назад.


Год назад его порезали

----------


## Д.Срибный

Насчет фильмов третьей категории...
А если вставлять кадры из фильмов? Не разрастется ли статья до неудобоваримых размеров?

С другой стороны, если не понравится, всегда сможем переделать, правильно?

И еще, стоит ли упоминать там все фильмы подряд? Например, в том же Освобождении... летает обычный Як-18, ничего особенного. Может стоит писать только о тех фильмах, где есть что-то необычное? Ну как вкртолет яковлевский в Карьере Димы Горина?

----------


## timsz

> И еще, стоит ли упоминать там все фильмы подряд? Например, в том же Освобождении... летает обычный Як-18, ничего особенного. Может стоит писать только о тех фильмах, где есть что-то необычное? Ну как вкртолет яковлевский в Карьере Димы Горина?


В "Освобождении" интерес не столько в Яке и Злинах вместо Мессеров, сколько в сюжете, который на короткометражку потянет.

Думаю, критерий может быть простым: если кому-то что-то интересно, значит, интересное есть.

----------


## Fighter

Где-то в 1966 г. "Дни летные". Снимался, по моему, в Лиманском.

----------


## игорь

Последний дюйм
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2231981/

----------


## А.Мельников

> Последний дюйм
> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2231981/


Там самолёт какой был? Як-12?

----------


## игорь

да Як-12 
и на заднем плане что-то мелькало но уже не помню

----------


## игорь

вспомнилось-
Мертвая петля(про летчика Уточкина со Стриженовым в гл.роли)
Служили два товарища
Приключения неуловимых

----------


## А.Мельников

> вспомнилось-
> Мертвая петля(про летчика Уточкина со Стриженовым в гл.роли)


Еле нашёл. Фильм называется "В мёртвой петле", а "Мёртвая петля" должен был называться фильм Бориса Бабочкина, который он начал снимать перед самой войной и не закончил.

----------


## timsz

А в каком фильме недавно Ми-28 снимался?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А в каком фильме недавно Ми-28 снимался?


В "охоте на изюбря". Прилетал на стрелку руководства завода с бандитами  :lol:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Предлагаю у фильмов категории переименовать, например, в группы.
Фильмы 1, 2 и 3-й группы. А то "Фильмы 3-й категории"... как-то звучит двусмысленно :-)

----------


## А.Мельников

> Предлагаю у фильмов категории переименовать, например, в группы.
> Фильмы 1, 2 и 3-й группы. А то "Фильмы 3-й категории"... как-то звучит двусмысленно :-)


Это надо будет на всех страницах с фильмами править.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вспомнил еще один фильм третьей группы: Самолет летит в Россию.
Если я правильно помню, то там Ан-12 снимался? Причем довольно долго - есть съемки и в кабине экипажа, и в грузовой кабине.

----------


## Петрович

Старые "Два капитана" - там "Бостон" летает в Арктике.

----------


## timsz

А фильм, в котором Ил-76 с детьми в Израиль угоняют?

----------


## А.Мельников

> А фильм, в котором Ил-76 с детьми в Израиль угоняют?


Его без детей угоняли, с пустым автобусом. Есть уже в списке 3 группы.

----------


## timsz

> Сообщение от timsz
> 
> А фильм, в котором Ил-76 с детьми в Израиль угоняют?
> 
> 
> Его без детей угоняли, с пустым автобусом. Есть уже в списке 3 группы.


Извините, забыл название.

----------


## А.Мельников

> Извините, забыл название.


"Взбесившийся автобус".

----------


## А.Мельников

> Предлагаю у фильмов категории переименовать, например, в группы.
> Фильмы 1, 2 и 3-й группы. А то "Фильмы 3-й категории"... как-то звучит двусмысленно :-)


Сделал.

----------


## игорь

в воскресенье 9 апреля в 10-30 по Культуре-
Цель его жизни
видел анонс-явно первая группа
http://tv.yandex.ru/broadcast.xml?id=4451175

----------


## А.Мельников

> в воскресенье 9 апреля в 10-30 по Культуре-
> Цель его жизни
> видел анонс-явно первая группа
> http://tv.yandex.ru/broadcast.xml?id=4451175


Добавил.

----------


## игорь

на днях снова показывали
Самолет летит в Россию
с большим удивлением увидел там Алуэтт который мы обсуждали в форуме
пейзаж явно крымский=значит аппарат с Качи

----------


## игорь

сейчас пр ДТВ идет фильм
При исполнении служебных обязанностей
http://tv.yandex.ru/broadcast.xml?id=4532193
надо включить в энциклопедию

----------


## А.Мельников

> сейчас пр ДТВ идет фильм
> При исполнении служебных обязанностей
> http://tv.yandex.ru/broadcast.xml?id=4532193
> надо включить в энциклопедию


Добавил

----------


## Anonymous

есть ещё фильмы про Т. Апакидзе "Форсаж" и "Тимур. Последний полёт", так, кажется, назывались

----------


## А.Мельников

> есть ещё фильмы про Т. Апакидзе "Форсаж" и "Тимур. Последний полёт", так, кажется, назывались


Это документальные фильмы.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Это документальные фильмы.


Может стоит завести статью (раздел) о документальных фильмах?

----------


## А.Мельников

> Сообщение от А.Мельников
> 
> Это документальные фильмы.
> 
> 
> Может стоит завести статью (раздел) о документальных фильмах?


Завести можно. Только где данные брать?

----------


## Sokol

"Вина лейтенанта Некрасова", Узбекфильм, 1985

В ролях: Андрей Градов, Алексей Жарков, Андрей Толубеев, Владимир Литвинов (...Вальков).

Режиссер: Равиль Батыров.

Сценарий: Эдуард Володарский

Краткое содержание:
В последние дни войны подбитый самолет совершает вынужденную посадку в тылу врага. Некрасов оставляет виновника срыва операции на произвол судьбы, за что лишается звания лейтенанта и отстраняется от полетов. Вернувшись в деревню, он становится первым трактористом колхоза. Но однажды, бросив все, устраивается техником на аэродроме...

- Аннотация с kinoexpert.ru. Сам фильм плохо помню, но вроде там Ту-2 присутствовал.

----------


## Фрязино

"Пятый океан" (1940) - внесите в 1 группу

Из аннотации: _Таежный охотник Леонтий Широков (А. Абрикосов) мечтал стать летчиком. И мечта его сбылась - он поступил в авиашколу. И хотя не просто соединить широту характера и армейскую дисциплину, Леонтий, в конце концов, становится классным летчиком, готовым вступить в бой с врагом, что герой и доказывает на деле..._

В этом фильме одна из героинь, когда ей сразу не удается поступить в авиашколу, устраивается работать в столовую пилотов - как Полина Осипенко...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ребята, спасибо за дополнения!
И тут же коварный вопрос: а почему сами не хотите внести дополнения в справочник? :-) Что мешает? Вроде там ничего особо сложного нет...

----------


## Sokol

> Что мешает?


А черт его знает. Наверное мешало отсутствие такого вопроса :D 
"Вину лейтенанта Некрасова" добавил - действительно ничего сложного.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А черт его знает. Наверное мешало отсутствие такого вопроса :D 
> "Вину лейтенанта Некрасова" добавил - действительно ничего сложного.


О! Процесс пошел :-)

----------


## Anonymous

А у вас толко список фильмов, а самих лент нет? Будет куда заливать, и документальные фильмы будут! (У меня есть несколько записе с телевизера)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Сообщение от Д.Срибный
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от А.Мельников
> 
> ...


Ну например у меня десятка полтора лицензионных кассет и ДВД с документальными фильмами. Еще хрен знает сколько оцифрованных телепрограмм. Да и у каждого что-то есть в коллекции...
Так, с миру по нитке данных и наберется :-)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А у вас толко список фильмов, а самих лент нет? Будет куда заливать, и документальные фильмы будут! (У меня есть несколько записе с телевизера)


Нет, заливать никуда не планируется - слишком много ресурсов требуется и проблема с копирайтом встает во весь рост. А если у Вас аплоад неограниченный, то Вы можете разбить на куски и залить, например, на рапидшару... а народ с удовольствием скачает :-)

----------


## Anonymous

Если объясните что это и как с этим snm - то постораюсь залить!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну, например, есть такой сервер http://www.rapidshare.de/ , на который можно заливать файлы. Размер одного файла до 100 мб, поэтому если фильм больше 100 мб, то его надо порезать на куски (обычно это делают архиватором WinRAR. Заливать можно неограниченное кол-во файлов. Есть некоторые ограничения на скачиваение - скажем если скачал мегабайт 50, то надо делать перерыв на час перед следующим скачиванием (это для бесплатного скачивания). Правда есть утилиты, которые автоматизируют процесс скачивания.

----------


## игорь

рапидшара это хорошо-только не работает толком
для такой идеи нужен фтп ресурс на живом сервере
следовательно нужен камикадзе который этим займется

----------


## Д.Срибный

Да, рапидшара годится только как временное хранилище.
Но, когда надо быстро что-то раздать, и она сгодится.

----------


## С.Зыков

а почему в сём списке нет к примеру "последний рейс альбатроса"

----------


## Д.Срибный

> а почему в сём списке нет к примеру "последний рейс альбатроса"


А потому, Серёга, что ты его туда не добавил! :-) Быстренько регистрируйся в энциклопедии - и за работу!  :lol:

----------


## Anonymous

Я в лучшем случае смогу что-то заливать раз в две недели!

----------


## С.Зыков

и как там оно записать в букву П? Отредактировать имеющееся понятно, тем более надо занятся правкой некоторых перлов как например описания "остров волчий"

Как например называется телесериал снятый в 60-х и официально имеющий титул "первый советский телесериал" бо там 4-5-6 частей?  там играет в главной роли Касаткина Л. а речь в фильме идет о группе подпольщиков которая была при аэродроме люфтов летавших бомбить Москву. Ставили магнитные мины.

Потом нужно включить и фильмы демократов (варшавского пакта) бывшие в нашем прокате.
Например в "замерзших молниях" студия ДЕФА имеется сюжет вокруг ФАУ-2 и военнопленных-подпольщиках. 
Если я ничего не напутал (смотрел в розовом детстве) там есть эпизод с угоном Хе-111 группой Девятаева. Причем Хейнкель был натуральный.

неучтен фильм "дважды рожденный"

Весна 1942 года. Маленький пароход с ранеными, отплывающий в Архангельск, оказался под обстрелом немецкого самолета. В живых остался только один солдат, за которым началась охота... Поединок заканчивается неожиданным поражением немецкого летчика.

----------


## игорь

С.Зыкову
Первый сериал называется
Вызываем огонь на себя(реж. Усков-Краснопольский)
а дело было в Сеще (ныне аэр.ВТА)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> и как там оно записать в букву П? Отредактировать имеющееся понятно, тем более надо занятся правкой некоторых перлов как например описания "остров волчий"


Сергей, R.T.F.M. :-) Вкратце так: в строке поиска набираешь название статьи и кликаешь на кнопку "Перейти". Если статья не найдена, тебе будет предложено создать ее...
А дальше, как пелось в австрийском гимне "путь открыт к успехам" :-)

----------


## С.Зыков

Ну ладно, с Альбатросом получилось, но вот там у вас совсем нет например буквы Ж... 
А я знаю два фильма которые под эту букву впишутся.
Ну и еще десятка два других неучтенных.

Да, и еще, - создал страницу по фильму "рейс 222" но она так и не появилась хотя следовал тем же правилам

----------


## игорь

Д.Срибному
сорри за офф
но разве это пелось не в гимне ГДР???

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Ну ладно, с Альбатросом получилось, но вот там у вас совсем нет например буквы Ж... 
> А я знаю два фильма которые под эту букву впишутся.
> Ну и еще десятка два других неучтенных.


Сергей, если создать статью с фильмом на букву Ж, то в категории со списком фильмов такая буква появится автоматически.
А то, что много неучтенного - мы ведь только начали, и работу ведут пока 4-5 человек. Вот если ты подключишься - так пробелы закроем быстрее :-)




> Да, и еще, - создал страницу по фильму "рейс 222" но она так и не появилась хотя следовал тем же правилам


Как же не появилась? Все появилось, вот она:
http://info.airforce.ru/index.php/%D...0%B9%D1%81_222

А если посмотреть "Свежие правки", то видно что ты еще добавил "Над нами южный крест". И даже фото к нему... ВОт только фото не совсем корректно сделал - я поправил чуток.

Кстати, не сделать ли нам в кинофильмах еще одну подкатегорию: Киностудии? Тогда можно будет сгруппировать все фильмы по киностудиям...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Д.Срибному
> сорри за офф
> но разве это пелось не в гимне ГДР???


Ну, я просто процитировал Швейка... А во времена Швейка ГДР вроде еще не было ;-) Хотя никто не мешал им позаимствовать эту строчку из гимна Австрии :-)

----------


## С.Зыков

а кстати вот ролик сохранился с Ми-1, запись с ТВ из фантастического фильма "продавец воздуха"
Your file mi-1-prodavets-vozdukha.mov (13,5 МB) is now online.
http://rapidshare.de/files/19908271/...dukha.mov.html

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за ролик!

Сергей, есть такое мнение, что фильмы типа "Акваланги на дне" относятся к 3-й группе:

http://info.airforce.ru/index.php/%D...BF%D0%BF%D1%8B

т.е. к фильмам, где авиатехника появляется эпизодически, а тема авиации не является ни основной, ни побочной.

----------


## С.Зыков

Не возражаю. :)

Запиши еще в третью категорию Старикоф-разбойникоф
Там сон следователя - погоня на милицейском Ка-26

----------


## Д.Срибный

ОК :-)
А фильма "Моряки" - точно 1-й категории? По описанию, так максимум 2-й...

----------


## С.Зыков

пусть будут второй я не настаиваю.

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Х/ф "Случай с Полыниным"

----------


## С.Зыков

По поводу АКВАЛАНГОВ-На-ДНЕ
был сегодня его показ по "культуре", случайно успел записать эпизоды с вертолетом, там кстати МИ-1 был.
Вот ссылка
Your file Mi-1-akvalangi.na.dne.mov (19941 KB) is now online.
http://rapidshare.de/files/19989701/...a.dne.mov.html 

Попутно вспомнил "человек ниоткуда" Рязанова.
Там есть эпизод когда Михаил Яковлев возвращается в Москву с экспедиции (а почти весь фильм - его глюк) и там летает на аэро-такси Ми-1

И еще. Вот тут некоторые вспоминали "карьеру Димы Горина"
Якобы там Як-24 засняли. Так хочу заявить - Вас нагло обманули.

Засняли не Як-24, а макет оный, причем не сильно суперовый по качеству. Да и выдернуть ЗиЛ-157 из речки с одного подхода настоящий Як-24 сомневаюсь чтобы смог. Уже это могло бы насторожить.
Натуральный в "карьере..." только Ми-1

вот фрагмены фильма с "Як-24" и Ми-1
Your file YAK-24-gorin.mov (8720 KB) is now online.
http://rapidshare.de/files/20009870/...gorin.mov.html

----------


## игорь

Зыкову
аникто и не говорил что Як-24 настоящий
и не будем передергивать
но больше его нигде не показывали

----------


## С.Зыков

а что я передернул?
Этим как раз Вы занимаетесь :)

_1. Фильмы по третей категории давать списком(с конкретным указанием 
АТ) к примеру в Карьере Димы Горина есть сцена с вертолетом Як которого ИМХО более нигде нет_ 

в Монино натурально есть. 
Есть документальный фильм о восстановлении петергофа,  видел в детстве, там он снят

----------


## игорь

до настоящнго времени мы говорили о художественных фильмах
кстати о  Человеке ниоткуда
 Зовут Народного артиста СССР Яковлева-Юрий
и показан там не Ми-1 а тоже какой то макет неизвестной конструкции

----------


## С.Зыков

хм, действительно, Юрий Яковлев :)
по моему там и натуральный Ми-1 есть или "проапгрейженый" киношниками для неузнаваемости. 
при случае посмотрю внимательней

----------


## С.Зыков

..

----------


## игорь

В фильме Щит И Меч тоже показывают какой то неизвестный самолет
(там где наш разведчик сначала перебил экипаж а потом не смог посадить)
этот тип обсуждался в одном из форумов но где-к сожалению забыл

----------


## С.Зыков

> В фильме Щит И Меч тоже показывают какой то неизвестный самолет
> (там где наш разведчик сначала перебил экипаж а потом не смог посадить)
> этот тип обсуждался в одном из форумов но где-к сожалению забыл


Зато я помню :)))
http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/0/archive/65/65673.htm

----------


## С.Зыков

А вот в конце-80 начале-90 было несколько фильмов с участием реплики Ньюпора-4. Кто что помнит? В одном из фильмов - авантюрная история с кражей и вывозом не нем золота

----------


## С.Зыков

тут вот есть такая неохваченая тема - плакаты

вот тут есть постеры по кинотематике как и не-кино-постеры
http://www.davno.ru/posters/collections/kino-teatr/
я постером взятым оттуда проиллюстрировал фильм "в небе только девушки" (щас Дмитрий за копирайт ругацца будет) в авиаэнциклопедии

можно перелопатить для иллюстраций в разделе "кино"

я нашел еще два, для:
Валерий Чкалов
http://www.davno.ru/posters/collecti...poster-35.html
Прыжок на заре
http://www.davno.ru/posters/collecti...poster-75.html

----------


## А.Мельников

Вчера по НТВ показывали "Огарява-6". В кадре мелькал Ту-134 и АППА-4.

----------


## AC

Снимают еще фильмы про авиацию!
Новый блокбастер от Рогожкина!
http://www.peregonfilm.ru/
http://www.ctb.ru/movie/content-list.jsp?id=27&topic=4
Вписывайте в скрижали!  :D

----------


## Фрязино

"Мужество" (СССР, 1939) - только что закончился на канале "Домашний"

Прототипом главного героя, оказывается, был Примо Джибелли

----------


## Д.Срибный

> "Мужество" (СССР, 1939) - только что закончился на канале "Домашний"
> 
> Прототипом главного героя, оказывается, был Примо Джибелли


Добавил, спасибо!

----------


## Холостяк

Добавляем, как я понял, отечественные фильмы... 
Однако для информации собеседников... Недавно сослуживец дал посмотреть американский фильм 1990 года "Красавица Мемфиса".  Великая Отечественная, про экипаж В-17 борт "Красавица Мемфиса". Фильм как утверждают на реальных событиях. Красиво снят.Очень понравился. Рекомендую взглянуть.
 Среди актеров в экипаже известный актер Билли Зейн. Он снимался в Титанике в роли "злодея" жениха.

----------


## игорь

вчера видел фильм Игла с Цоем
там пролетал Ми-6-очень редкое явление для советского кино
в третью категорию пожалуй пойдет

----------


## Redan

Про документальные фильмы про авиацию:

Даю копию из книги "Тайна третьего перелёта или цейтнот Леваневского".,Е.Костарев,200  6г.,http://www.proza.ru/texts/2006/06/02-275.html,из части "Фильмография":


"Век полета – виражи и судьбы."(в 2х сериях:"Гонки с выбыванием".,режиссер М.Минкин,сценарий: М.Минкин,А.Подосенов,26 мин.;"Центробежная сила".,автор-сценария и режиссер А.Славин,26 мин.), РЕН –ТВ, Культура, 18.06.02г.
"Неизвестный квадрат Леваневского.", 1983г., ЦСДФ. Режиссеры: В.Скитович, Ю.Сальников.
"Рейс, сквозь память.", 1987г., ЦСДФ. Режиссер Коновалов В., код 18701435, № 1435, 5 частей.
"Дальше всех, быстрее всех, выше всех ! " (В телепередаче С.П.Капицы "Очевидное – невероятное",начала 80х гг.).
"Челюскинцы.", Ленфильм, 2 серии, 1984г. Автор сценария О.И.Курганов. Режиссер М.Ершов. 
"Цивилизация. Сигизмунд Леваневский.", ОРТ, 18.08.2002г.
"Папанинцы.", 1938г. Рисованный. Режиссер И.Лазарчук. Фильм на экран не вышел.
"Валерий Чкалов.", 1941г. Режиссер оператор А.Гинцбург,музыка-В.Пушков, 1 серия,"Ленфильм",82 мин.
"Небо далекое, близкое". Режиссер С.С.Школьников, Таллиннфильм.
"Крылья." ("Полярная авиация.", "Тяжелая авиация."), А.Разбаш, телекомпания «ВИД», ЗАО «Крылья – Медиа», 2003г.
«Тайна гибели самолета «Максим Горький.», «Самолет «Максим Горький», Дмитрий Дёмин, РТР, 07.11.2000г.
"Ленинградское дело. НКВД против полярников." (РТР-планета, 16.10.2003г.). Автор проекта Бэла Куркова, режиссер Дмитрий Желковский,оператор Игорь Попов. ООО «ДТВ» по заказу ГТРК «Культура», 2002г.
"Ордена ушедшей страны"., "Золотая Звезда Героя", 2003г. (РТР-планета, 24.11.2003г.).
"Искатели.По следам пропавшей экспедиции".,2004 г.,ТРК "Цивилизация" по заказу ОАО "Первый канал",идея программы Ю.Исаченков,С.Ильин-Козловский.
"Рукопожатие через полюс."Режиссер Ю.Сальников,1975г.
"Перелет,ставший легендой."Режиссер И.Бессарабов,1975г.
"Валерий Чкалов".,ТВЦ.,2004г.Авторы фильма:М.Дегтярь,Э.Дубровск  ий.
"Кремлевские асы".,2004г.Режиссер Михаил Минкин.Авторы сценария: Ю.Каминский,М.Минкин.Автор текста-Р.Гуревич.Студия ООО "Классика-Фильм" по заказу ФГУП, "Телеканал "Россия".
"Дуга большого круга".Режиссер С.Белянинов,1982г.
"В небе и на земле".Режиссер С.Зеликин,1983г.
"Река и небо".Горьковское ТВ,1970г.
"Тайны века.Последний полет Валерия". "Останкино" по заказу ОАО "Первый канал",2002г.

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Глубокий рейд (Гордые соколы)

СССР: Мостехфильм, 1937. Ч/б, 7 ч. 

По роману Николая Шпанова "Первый удар". 

Авторы сценария: Н. Шпанов, П. Малахов. 

Режиссер: П. Малахов. 

Операторы: А. Пуллин, Е. Лозовский, Н. Ренков, Н. Середницкий. 

Художник: А. Уткин. 

Композиторы: Н. Будашкин, В. Юровский. 

В ролях: Г. Любимов, Е. Стругач, Н. Головин, К. Барташевич, А. Чебан, Г. Музалевский, С. Комаров, Н. Кутузов, А. Файт. 

Оборонная фантастика. Еще один фильм о "будущей войне" - на этот раз на основе произведения интересного фантаста конца 20-х и одного из главных литературных "оборонщиков" 30-х Николая Шпанова. Воздушные силы вымышленного враждебного государства нападают на СССР, бомбардируют пограничные города. И вот три советских эскадрильи направляются в глубокий тыл вражеской страны. Разумеется, враг повержен.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Глубокий рейд (Гордые соколы)


Спасибо! Внес в список.

----------


## alb

Доброе время суток!

Уважаемый Д.Срибный! Почему вы решили собирать только советские и пост-советские фильмы? Глядя с моей сугубо обывательской позиции, лично мне был бы интересен список всех доступных к просмотру авиационных фильмов, а не только 40х,60-х,70-х годов. Они бесспорно хороши, но пусть будут и Перл Харбор, и Топ ган, и Аэропорт в 3-й категории.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Просто потому что надо где-то обозначить границу. Нельзя объять необъятное, поэтому мы пока решили ограничиться советской/российской авиацией.

----------


## alb

Вам конечно виднее, но на мой взгляд правильнее было сделать еще 3-ю группу фильмов "Зарубежные" и скидывать туда пока все подряд иностранные. Потом пригодилось бы.

----------

А еще следует добавить фильм Два долгих гудка в тумане. 
Он начинается отличными съемками полета поплавкового Ан-2, и вообще, сюжетная завязка основана на происшествии с этим 
самолетом.

----------

> Фильм как утверждают на реальных событиях.


На реальных, на реальных.
По моему мнению этот фильм - самый лучший и реалистично выглядящий фильм об авиаторах, снятый за рубежом.

----------


## А.Мельников

> А еще следует добавить фильм Два долгих гудка в тумане. 
> Он начинается отличными съемками полета поплавкового Ан-2, и вообще, сюжетная завязка основана на происшествии с этим 
> самолетом.


Был такой фильм. А добавить в таблицу может любой. На то она и википедия.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Заранее извиняюсь, возможно, этот фильм уже сть в списке - не помню названия. Состоит из нескольких новелл - в частности, катастрофа Ан-2 после "плохой переборки карбюратора", посадка Ил-14 на бензовоз - не вышла одна основная стойка - шикарный фильм! Кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## А.Мельников

> Заранее извиняюсь, возможно, этот фильм уже сть в списке - не помню названия. Состоит из нескольких новелл - в частности, катастрофа Ан-2 после "плохой переборки карбюратора", посадка Ил-14 на бензовоз - не вышла одна основная стойка - шикарный фильм! Кто-нибудь знает?


Фильм называется "Разрешите взлёт". В энциклопедии он есть.

----------


## Vladd

"Тронка" - 1971г, в главной роли А.Джигарханян, играет бывшего летчика начальника полигона. Запомнился момент когда корабль-мишень, в который забралась влюбленная парочка начинают бомбить Ту-16-е.

В конце 70х, где-то так 76-78гг, был художественный фильм об испытаниях МиГ-27, видел его один раз когда он вышел на экран, название к сожалению забыл. Главный герой там летчик-испытатель казах Таир Белялов (прототип Т.Аубакиров?) В фильме самолет летчики называли "крокодил Гена". Фильм цветной, снят на "Казахфильме". Может кто знает название?

Сейчас подумалось, вообще это мог быть и МиГ-23БН, в то время в Казахстане еще не было МиГ-27-х, но БН-ы уже были в Луговом, могли там снять, а я тогда не разбирался в отличиях МиГ-27 от БН и вполне мог его за 27-й принять.

----------


## Холостяк

Я тут, несколько, организовал презентации фильмов, где хорошо представлена авиационная техника и ее возможности. В разделе "Фото-видео". Фильмы, где только авиационная тема, а не там, где на заднем плане просто виднелся самолет. Фильмы пока зарубежные. Но и планирую наши добавить. Современные и исторические… Даже фотографии стоп-кадров, чтоб наглядно и глаза порадовались. А кто не видел фильм, то сам выбрал для себя посмотреть или не стоит тот или иной. Так что дополнил своими стараниями тему. И считаю, что тут «терки» устраивать нет необходимости, сами взяли бы и организовали дополнение! Так что все в наших силах!
А я пока готовлю фото из Перла, и из Стариков…

----------


## Vladd

> "Тронка" - 1971г, в главной роли А.Джигарханян, играет бывшего летчика начальника полигона. Запомнился момент когда корабль-мишень, в который забралась влюбленная парочка начинают бомбить Ту-16-е.
> 
> В конце 70х, где-то так 76-78гг, был художественный фильм об испытаниях МиГ-27, видел его один раз когда он вышел на экран, название к сожалению забыл. Главный герой там летчик-испытатель казах Таир Белялов (прототип Т.Аубакиров?) В фильме самолет летчики называли "крокодил Гена". Фильм цветной, снят на "Казахфильме". Может кто знает название?
> 
> Сейчас подумалось, вообще это мог быть и МиГ-23БН, в то время в Казахстане еще не было МиГ-27-х, но БН-ы уже были в Луговом, могли там снять, а я тогда не разбирался в отличиях МиГ-27 от БН и вполне мог его за 27-й принять.



Нашел, фильм называется "Притча о любви" http://goldkino.kz/ru/films/36/
там проводится голосование, 20 фильмов из списка, набравших найбольшее число голосов, будут восстановлены и поступят в продажу, голосуйте, до 13-го осталось 2 дня

----------


## С.Зыков

по роману А.Бека "Жизнь Бережкова" (прототип - А.Микулин)

http://www.getmovies.ru/details.aspx?item=46761

ТАЛАНТ
Талант 
Режиссер Влaдимиp Дoвгaнь 
Актеры Aлeкcaндp Пappa, Aлeкcaндp Пopoхoвщикoв, Гaлинa Киндинoвa, Иpинa
Шeвчук, Eвгeний Киндинoв, Игopь Влaдимиpoв, Влaдимиp Кoнкин, Бopиc
Apaкeлoв, Юpий Шepcтнeв, Влaдимиp Coшaльcкий, Пeтp Глeбoв, Кoнcтaнтин
Cтeпaнкoв, Hикoлaй Дупaк 
Производство Киностудия им. А. Довженко 

Teлecepиaл, кинopoмaн.
Гepoй фильмa - тaлaнтливый aвиaкoнcтpyктop Бepeжкoв, нaчинaeт cвoю кapьepy c нyля и в итoгe cтaнoвитcя глaвным кoнcтpyктopoм. Meждy этими coбытиями - гoды и гoды тpyднoй жизни. 
Год 1977

----------


## Седой паромщик

Центральная студия документальных фильмов, г. Москва, 1982-83 гг.
"Мастера воздушного боя", режиссер фильма Распопов Г.
Фильм снимался на базе 982 иап, аэродром Вазиани, ЗакВО.

----------


## А.Мельников

> Талант 
> Режиссер Влaдимиp Дoвгaнь


Есть уже
http://info.airforce.ru/index.php/%D...B0%D0%BD%D1%82

----------


## ukkond

> Есть уже
> http://info.airforce.ru/index.php/%D...B0%D0%BD%D1%82


Так обЪясните пожалуйста,есть фильм "Талант" у кого нибуть или на каком нибуть нормальном ресурсе,а не на липовом
http://www.getmovies.ru/details.aspx?item=46761
где фильмы кодируются так,что их нельзя смотреть ни на другом компе,ни на ДВД плеере,а чаще всего глючат и на том компе на который получена лицензия.
Я этот фильм искал в инете почти полтора года и так нигде и не нашёл.

----------


## А.Мельников

> А фильм, в котором Ил-76 с детьми в Израиль угоняют?


Есть в списке.

----------


## ionas1988

Добрый день,уважаемые коллеги!
Хотел бы внести некоторое дополнение,к замечательному списку А.Мельникова.
Речь идет о хорошо известном Вам фильме,За облаками-небо,1973 год,режиссер Ю.Егоров,сценарий Юзеф Принцев,киностудии им.М.Горького.Но я,к сожалению,нигде не увидел,хотя бы упоминания о второй серии этого фильма,а точнее сказать,фильм 2-й,снятый в 1975 году,который называется:Там,за горизонтом.
Видел его один раз,в кинотеатре,фильм широкоформатный,с впечатляющими кадрами советской авиатехники- 3М Мясищева,ТУ-16,22,МиГ-21,23.Актеры,уже совсем другие,но тема,та же,летная-испытательная работа,в 70-х годах.
С ув. Александр.

----------


## Sizif

Сайт"Пилотажное видео"
http://www.fly-movies.ru/

----------


## А.В.Егоров

«Там, за горизонтом»,  СССР, к\с им Горького, социальная драма,1976г.
В ролях : Юрий Богатырев (...Дмитрий Жерехов), Алена Чухрай (...Людмила Руднева), Геннадий Сайфулин, Всеволод Санаев, Анатолий Солоницын, Игорь Ясулович, Борис Голдаев, Владислав Дворжецкий, Юрий Демич, Олег Ефремов, Юрий Каюров, Клара Лучко, Лариса Малеванная, Юрий Назаров, Сергей Никоненко.

Режиссер: Юрий Егоров.

Сценарий: Юзеф Принцев, Юрий Егоров.
Краткое содержание:
Второй фильм кинодилогии, начатой фильмом «За облаками — небо» (1973). Пришедший на авиационный завод молодой инженер Дмитрий Жерехов (Юрий Богатырев) пытается доказать директору, что необходимо переходить на новые методы организации производства. Его поддерживает и опытный испытатель Алексей Седых, и инженер-испытатель Людмила Руднева. Дмитрий нравится Людмиле, но его жесткость и рационализм усложняют их отношения... 

http://www.kinoexpert.ru/index.asp?comm=4&num=2616

----------


## Геннадий

Я про фильм написал в разделе "курилка". Ту-160, А-50, Су-27. Фильм не впечатлил. Видно, низкий бюджет... Хотя Ночной Дозор не впечатлил абсолютно. Говорят, там потратили хорошие бабки.
Фильм можно посмотреть на www.russianremote.com

----------


## Sizif

Ещё где-то в середине 90-ых годов прошлого уже века, прийдя домой, "ухватил" самый конец какого-то американского "кинобоевика",
в котором пилот современного американского истребителя провалился вместе с машиной(с полным боекомплектом ) в "дыру Времени" и попал в Европу в самый разгар Первой Мировой войны - со всеми вытекающими последствиями...
      Хрустальная мечта с тех пор - посмотреть фильм ПОЛНОСТЬЮ.     
      Может быть, кто-нибудь смотрел этот фильм и помнит, как он называется?
                                                        Sizif

----------


## Дмитрий Терехов

Есть ещё "07-й меняет курс" и "Моя небесная жизнь"

----------


## А.В.Егоров

«Звезды на крыльях»
Киевская киностудия 1955 г.
Сценарий: Е.Помещикова В.Безаева
Режиссер-постановщик: И.Шмарук
Гл. оператор:В.Войтенко
Композитор:Г.Жуковский
Текст песен:Е.Долмотовского П.Тычины
Звукооператор:Р.Максимцов
Роли исполняют: Л.Фричинский В.Тихонов Ю.Боголюбов В.Куценко Л.Соболевская А.Антонов К.Барташевич А.Холодков Ю.Тимошенко и др.
В фильме принимал участие личный состав Военно-морского ордена Ленина авиационного уч. Им И.В.Сталина.
Фильм о курсантах-летчиках.
Самолеты МиГ-15, Ли-2

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо, добавил: ссылка

----------


## forten07

> Ещё где-то в середине 90-ых годов прошлого уже века, прийдя домой, "ухватил" самый конец какого-то американского "кинобоевика",
> в котором пилот современного американского истребителя провалился вместе с машиной(с полным боекомплектом ) в "дыру Времени" и попал в Европу в самый разгар Первой Мировой войны - со всеми вытекающими последствиями...
>       Хрустальная мечта с тех пор - посмотреть фильм ПОЛНОСТЬЮ.     
>       Может быть, кто-нибудь смотрел этот фильм и помнит, как он называется?
>                                                         Sizif


Филадельфийский Эксперимент 2- провалился там Найтхоук. Сюжет дрянь.

----------


## Sizif

Спасибо, но, к сожалению, это был другой фильм - *в том речь шла о периоде Первой Мировой войны.* В фильме же "Филадельфийский эксперимент - 2"http://www.kinotut.ru/films/5239.html сюжет построен на продолжении событий, происходивших в его предшественнике - фильме "Филадельфийский эксперимент"(США.1984г.)
  Сюжет этих фильмов  таков:
      "В мае 1943 года на американской военной базе была проведена операция, которая вошла в историю под названием "Филадельфийский эксперимент". Это был совершенно секретный проект, который позволял быстро решить исход второй мировой войны. Но произошла катастрофа: часть людей погибла, часть сошла с ума, несколько человек перенеслись во времени на сорок лет вперед. В 1984 году военные решили повторить испытания. На этот раз Дэвид Хердег попадает в 1993 год, в эпоху фашистского мирового господства. Оказывается, в результате искривления пространственно-временного континиума гитлеровская Германия победила во второй мировой войне и по всему миру установила кровавую диктатуру... Осознав, что он находится в мире параллельной истории, который образовался в результате эксперимента американских военных 50-летней давности, Дейв вступает в борьбу за восстановление прошлого и будущего. Правильное время должно вернуться ". И т.д.

----------


## Redan

Трехсерийный советский цветной художественный фильм начала 80-х гг. *"Нежность к* *ревущему зверю"*-скачать (3 вида закачки,все работают идеально):

1-я серия:

http://film.arjlover.net/info/nezhno...rju.1.mpg.html

2-я серия:

http://film.arjlover.net/info/nezhno...rju.2.mpg.html

3-я серия:

http://film.arjlover.net/info/nezhno...rju.3.mpg.html

Документальный фильм о разведывательных полетах стратегических бомбардировщиков и морских ракетоносцев СССР Ту-16, Ту-95 над мировым океаном в годы холодной войны:"*Битва над океаном"*.Уникальные кадры воздушных инциндентов с американскими истребителями и истребителями других стран НАТО.
Рассказ о последнем полете Ту-16 комэска Александра Захаровича Плиева в феврале 1968 года на разведку, закончившийся катастрофой у берегов Норвегии, недалеко от авианосца “Эссекс” - самолет упал в море и взорвался. Кадры, снятые одним из моряков “Эссекса”.
video: 512x384 00:43:49 25fps XviD 1.2Mbps
audio: 48KHz 00:43:49 Mono 64Kbps mp3
Загрузить (423.08 Mb).

http://video.aviacia.ru/333 
http://www.russianpilot.com/?p=708 
http://www.army.lv/?s=1816 
http://ship.bsu.by/main.asp?id=5074



Легендарный советский художественный фильм о МА СССР :*"Случай в квадрате* *36-80"* (прямая бесплатная закачка):

http://russtv.ru/content2/russ/russ_neo … it13.shtml

eMule-закачка:

http://www.friends-forum.com/movie_17976.html
http://www.sharelita.com/file.php?fileid=8337

Информация о фильме:

Год выхода:1982.
Жанр: Отечественный 
Режиссер: Михаил Туманишвили. 
В ролях: Борис Щербаков, Михай Волонтир, Анатолий Кузнецов, Ивар Калныньш, Паул Буткевич, Валерий Малышев, Витаутас Томкус, Михаил Чигарев, Владимир Седов (...адмирал), Борис Цымба, Игорь Комаров, Александр Пашутин (...капитан Гремячкин). 
О фильме: Военно-политический боевик. В Северной Атлантике, где проводят учения советские корабли, терпит аварию американская атомная ракетная подводная лодка (ПЛАРБ) "Баракуда" с вышедшим из строя атомным реактором. Советский самолет-разведчик ТУ-16-Р фиксирует это и докладывает об этом командованию Северного Флота.На помощь американцам вылетает другой советский самолет-спасатель ТУ-16-С- "Фрегат".Но у американского флотского командования совершенно другие коварные тайные планы.Патрульная служба ВМС США,в лице четырехмоторного самолета R-3-A-"Оrion",пытается помешать советскому реактивному самолету-спасателю океанской военно-морской авиации ТУ-16. А тем временем с неуправляемой лодки в сторону советских кораблей уже направляются две крылатые ракеты.Советские военморлеты и военморы делают невозможное и спасают мир от катастрофы...
Выпущено: Мосфильм. 
Продолжительность: 01:09:23 
Язык: Русский 
Формат: DivX 
Качество: SatRip 
Видео: 01:09:23. 528x384. 700mb. 1285kbps. 0.26b/px. Divx 6.8 
Звук: 48kHz. 128kbps. 2ch. CBR. 
700 MB.

Тяжелый,грустный и шикарный фильм (драма) о военно-морской авиации Северного Флота времен ВОВ *"Торпедоносцы"*.Бесплатная прямая закачка,качество-отличное,здесь:

http://www.aerozone.ru/?action=details& … &id=77
eMul:
http://www.friends-forum.com/movie_4881.html
http://www.sharelita.com/file.php?fileid=5427

Документальный российский фильм *"Кремлёвские асы"*:

Год:    2004
Режиссер:    Михаил Минкин

Сюжет:    Летопись мировых авиационных достижений - это увлекательный рассказ о бескомпромиссной и никогда не прекращающейся борьбе авиаторов разных стран за выдающиеся показатели в скорости высоте и дальности. В это жесткое соревнование помимо мужчин вступают и женщины, в частности за покорение рекорда дальности беспосадочного полета по прямой. В 1931 году француженка Мариза Бастье преодолела расстояние в 2976 километров, но уже через год американка Амелия Эрхард - доводит рекорд до 3936 километров. В условиях вот такой динамичной конкуренции в борьбу за дальность включаются летчики и летчицы СССР. Трагическая история летчика Леваневского, амбициозного автора идеи перелета через Северный полюс в Америку. Он не стал первым, уступив славу Чкалову и Громову, но желание быть лучшим среди "сталинских соколов" гонит его в очередной полет. Его экипаж пропал без вести. И вторая история - о знаменитом, рекордном перелете из Москвы на Дальний восток самолета "Родина" с экипажем из трех женщин: Валентины Гризодубовой, Полины Осипенко и Марины Расковой. Драматически события самого перелета, очень не простые взаимоотношения внутри экипажа учитывая контекст времени, а это пик политических репрессий в СССР, трагические последующие судьбы героинь, составлены на основе документальных свидетельств и рассказов очевидцев. В фильме использован уникальный хроникально-документальный материал того времени.
(421 Мб).Продолжительность:    0:43

http://www.funfiles.ru/resultat_docum/100
http://schools.perm.ru/modules/wfdownlo … mp;lid=222
http://video.aviacia.ru/323
http://www.friends-forum.com/modules.ph … mp;id=3922

Документальный российский сериал *«Век полета: виражи и судьбы»*-серия*"Гонки с* *выбыванием"*:
История сверхдальних перелетов середины 30-х годов:
http://www.army.lv/?s=1861

----------


## Redan



----------


## А.В.Егоров

Родина зовет

Режиссеры: Александр Мачерет, К. Крумин

Сценаристы: Валентин Катаев, Александр Мачерет

Оператор: Николай Ренков

Композитор: Гавриил Попов 

Художники: Петр Бейт Бейтнер, Василий Рахальс

Производство: МОСФИЛЬМ

Год выпуска: 1936

Актеры: Михаил Кедров, Елена Мельникова, Александра Попова, Алеша Горюнов, О. Шахет, Павел Березов, Сергей Антимонов, Николай Соснин, В. Кузнецова, Павел Герага.

Опережая события военных сороковых, фильм, посвященный советским летчикам и успехам авиации, рассказывает о геройских подвигах бывшего солдата гражданской войны, летчика-испытателя Сергея Новикова, одержавшего победу в первом бою с фашистами.

 Самолеты: И-5, ТБ-3, Р-6, К-5, "Сталь"-3, Р-5

----------


## rafik888

Живые и мёртвые  
Год выпуска: 1963
Страна: Россия
Жанр: Драма  Наше кино  
Режиссёр: Александр Столпер, по одноименному роману Константина Симонова.

Находившийся в отпуске корреспондент военной газеты Иван Синцов (Кирилл Лавров) с началом войны возвращается в свою часть, расположенную в Белоруссии. Однако доехать до части ему не удаётся, уже в первые дни под натиском фашистов наши войска отступают. Вместо своей части он попадает в сборный пункт. Там его направляют в штаб вместе с другим офицером. Они выходят на дорогу поодаль друг от друга чтобы проголосовать и с попуткой доехать до Орши. Но в это время налетает вражеская авиация и его попутчика и машину которую только что он остановил разносит взрывом авиабомбы.

Это эпизод первой серии фильма, после этого идет негодование по поводу того, где же наша авиация. Скоро после этого появляется пара бомбардировщиков (возможно один, фильм смотрел давно) и в результате атаки истребителей противника самолет загорается летчик спрыгнув раненый с парашюта, лежа на земле вспоминает свою короткую карьеру. Наши главные герои бегут к летчику, а он приняв их за противника стреляется из табельного оружия.
 Заранее приношу извинения за неточности и длинный сюжет, думаю фильм возможно занести в 3 группу.

----------


## 308_MiGol

> Это эпизод первой серии фильма, после этого идет негодование по поводу того, где же наша авиация. Скоро после этого появляется пара бомбардировщиков (возможно один, фильм смотрел давно)...


Скоро после этого появляется звено (3) бомбардировщиков. Все были сбиты. 




> ...и в результате атаки истребителей противника самолет загорается летчик спрыгнув раненый с парашюта, лежа на земле вспоминает свою короткую карьеру. Наши главные герои бегут к летчику, а он приняв их за противника стреляется из табельного оружия.
>  Заранее приношу извинения за неточности и длинный сюжет, думаю фильм возможно занести в 3 группу.


Нет, этото был пилот И-16.
Посмотрите
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbrX2UymJU0

----------


## Maximus

Никто не записал случайно на прошлой неделе по ОРТ старый советский фильм по повести В.Санина "Точка возврата"?

----------


## Redan

Более 2000 художественных советских фильмов (три вида закачки на каждый фильм).Почти весь архив Госфильмофонд!

http://film.arjlover.net/film/

----------


## Любомирский

Давно хочу спросить название одного фильма, может кто подскажет. 
Смотрел я его в детстве, толком не помню ни актеров ни сюжет, помню некоторые отрывки.
Фильм ч/б, отечественный, вроде как художественный. Период первых реактивных ЛА в нашей стране: была сценка - механики побросали работу, потому как прошел слух что реактивный заводят и все сбежались смотреть. Показан момент заправки и запуска двигателя. Самолет был реданной схемы с антеной за фонарем. 
Потом запомнилась сценка первого вылета, там показано мол, пока дети в школах учатся, пекари пекут хлеб, а рабочий - работает, тут наука не стоит на месте и осваиваются новые знания.

Потом пошли испытания и вроде как пытались выходить на сверзвук, но мешала антенна. В одном из полетов погибает летчик-испытатель. Потом друг этого летчика  с товарищами сидят и переводят какой-то иностранный журнал, из которого узнают о флаттере. Дальшьше, антену переставляют и машина преодолевает скорость звука. 

А вот что дальше было - толком не скажу - не помню. Может кто узнал и подскажет название сего фильма?
Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Любомирский

Нашел. Фильм:  Им покоряется небо. 

http://wiki.airforce.ru/index.php?ti...B5%D0%B1%D0%BE

----------


## дарк

Смутные детские воспоминания. В конце фильма летчик закрывает своей машиной атакованый Дуглас с  детьми на борту. Кто знает фильм? Подскажите название.

----------


## 308_MiGol

В Энциклопедии пока нет этого чехословацко-советского фильма из 1988 г.:
"Пилоты" (по чески "Piloti")
http://www.kino-teatr.ru/kino/movie/euro/5125/annot/
Действие фильма происходит в южной части Польши в 1944 г. и во время Моравa-Остравcкой операции  в 1945 г.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3Pod1Pm5TU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ5BCm-pRRA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZazlXMUfTyo

С уважением
MiGol

----------


## Илья-2

Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь знает, где снимались "северные" авиаэпизоды к/ф *"Потому что люблю..."* ?

С одной стороны, похоже, что снимали на Кольском полуострове: северное море (напоминает Баренцево), скалистые заснеженные берега, полярный день и т.д.
Но с другой стороны, в "северных" эпизодах снимались МиГ-21, а, насколько я знаю, эти истребители НЕ стояли на вооружении авиаполков, расквартированных на Кольском полуострове.

Пожалуйста, подскажите.

----------


## Илья-2

Возможно, "северные" эпизоды к/ф "Потому что люблю..." снимали в мончегорском разведывательном полку. 
В 70-е годы, насколько я знаю, полк был вооружён МиГ-21Р. МиГи-21, "игравшие" в "северных" эпизодах вполне похожи на МиГ-21Р.

У кого-нибудь есть информация?

----------


## Skywarrior

Давно ищу фильм об авиации, но к сожалению название не помню. В памяти только остались несколько эпизодов из этого фильма. Сам фильм черно-белый, снят где то в 60-е годы.

Вот описание нескольких эпизодов этого фильма:

Эпизод 1. Фильм начинается с того, что экипаж Пе-2 (или Ту-2) выполняет боевое задание на бомбардировку в результате которой пилоту по каким то причинам не удается поразить цель с первого захода и он собирается повторить атаку, но штурман опасаясь что во втором заходе их могут легко сбить без команды сбрасывает бомбы раньше цели. Самолет все таки получает повреждения и пилоту удается совершить вынужденную посадку на территории противника. Самолет удается силами экипажа отремонтировать, но командир в наказание за трусость решает со словами "Мне такой штурман не нужен" оставить его на месте посадки. По возвращению в полк командира разжаловали и отстранили от летной работы.

Эпизод 2. Послевоенное время. Командир тоскуя по летной работе пытается хоть как то устроиться на работу связанную с авиацией. Он встречает однополчанина, который помогает ему устроиться испытателем катапультных кресел.

Эпизод 3. Аварийная посадка Ил-28 на грунтовый аэродром с кучей пыли, но очень реально. Во время посадки главный герой помогает руководителю полетов совершить вынужденную посадку пилоту Ил-28, опираясь на свой боевой  опыт.

Если кто то помнит этот фильм и его название, просьба отписаться. Буду так же рад если кто то подскажет где можно скачать это фильм.

----------


## FBW

> Давно ищу фильм об авиации, но к сожалению название не помню. В памяти только остались несколько эпизодов из этого фильма. Сам фильм черно-белый, снят где то в 60-е годы.
> 
> Вот описание нескольких эпизодов этого фильма:
> 
> Эпизод 1. Фильм начинается с того, что экипаж Пе-2 (или Ту-2) выполняет боевое задание на бомбардировку в результате которой пилоту по каким то причинам не удается поразить цель с первого захода и он собирается повторить атаку, но штурман опасаясь что во втором заходе их могут легко сбить без команды сбрасывает бомбы раньше цели. Самолет все таки получает повреждения и пилоту удается совершить вынужденную посадку на территории противника. Самолет удается силами экипажа отремонтировать, но командир в наказание за трусость решает со словами "Мне такой штурман не нужен" оставить его на месте посадки. По возвращению в полк командира разжаловали и отстранили от летной работы.
> 
> Эпизод 2. Послевоенное время. Командир тоскуя по летной работе пытается хоть как то устроиться на работу связанную с авиацией. Он встречает однополчанина, который помогает ему устроиться испытателем катапультных кресел.
> 
> Эпизод 3. Аварийная посадка Ил-28 на грунтовый аэродром с кучей пыли, но очень реально. Во время посадки главный герой помогает руководителю полетов совершить вынужденную посадку пилоту Ил-28, опираясь на свой боевой  опыт.
> ...


ФИЛЬМ НАЗЫВАЕТСЯ "ВИНА ЛЕЙТЕНАНТА НЕКРАСОВА". СКАЧАТЬ МОЖНО НА www.civilavia.info в разделе "ВИДЕО" и в "vkontakte.ru"

----------


## Skywarrior

Спасибо за подсказку о фильме " Вина лейтенанта Некрасова".  Может так же подскажите где можно скачать фильм "Там, за горизонтом", это продолжение фильма "За облаками небо".

----------


## Петрович

> В Энциклопедии пока нет этого чехословацко-советского фильма из 1988 г.:
> "Пилоты" (по чески "Piloti")
> http://www.kino-teatr.ru/kino/movie/euro/5125/annot/
> Действие фильма происходит в южной части Польши в 1944 г. и во время Моравa-Остравcкой операции  в 1945 г.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3Pod1Pm5TU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ5BCm-pRRA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZazlXMUfTyo
> 
> С уважением
> MiGol


скачать
http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=796227

----------


## simsim

Документальный фильм про Героя Советского Союза, заслуженного лётчика-испытателя СССР, генерал-майора авиации Валентина Петровича Васина:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0czMI...feature=relmfu

----------


## muk33

Фильм "Валерий Чкалов" стартовал на 1 канале. В анонсах было много шума насчет огромной работы, проделанной создателями фильма, о "секретных" архивах и беседах с родственниками. Предлагаю на обсуждение с точки зрения авиационной достоверности. Амурные дела не в счет. 
Про топорные макеты Фоккеров DVII не буду. На первый взгляд заметил вольности с возрастом главных действующих лиц. М.М.Громов старый и худой, хотя на момент, когда он был инструктором в Серпуховской школе СТРЕЛЬБОМ ему было всего 25 лет и к тому же он был чемпионом СССР 1923 года по тяжелой атлетике в ТЯЖЕЛОМ весе. Самым старым из главной троицы (Громов, Чкалов, Анисимов) был последний - ему было тогда 27 лет.
Толстенький, в очках и непохожий на себя Гроховский уже бегает в Серпухове и что-то изобретает, хотя он только в 1925 году закончил Качинскую школу летчиков.
Минералку действующие лица почему-то пьют из евробутылок ("чебурашка"), появившихся в СССР в 70-х годах. Правда это уже стало "традицией" 1 канала - крайним из таких бутылок пил маршал Жуков в одноименном сериале.
Кстати о форме: есть специалисты? А то гложут сомнения. И по военной и по летной. То они в куртках, то в регланах, черных, коричневых....

----------


## Д.Срибный

Гляну вечером, спасибо за наводку.
Хотя ожидать чего-то хорошего от современных кинематографистов не приходится, увы. Не видел я за последнее время ни одного российского исторически и технически достоверного фильма.

----------


## Mig

> Не видел я за последнее время ни одного российского исторически и технически достоверного фильма.


А *не* российские фильмы исторически и технически достоверны?

----------


## Д.Срибный

По разному бывает. Но технически (особенно когда дело касается их техники) они на голову выше наших. Это мое собственное скромное мнение ))

Дополню. Из российских относительно новых мне понравился "Звезда" и российско-белорусский "В августе 44-го". Но это не про авиацию )

----------

